# Wish you a nice day



## mialye

How to say " Wish you have a nice day" in russian? Please help me thanks


----------



## slavic_one

Желаю тебе хорошего дня.


----------



## antimatter

slavic_one said:


> Желаю тебе хорошего дня.



Можно сказать просто "Хорошего (тебе) дня" ?


----------



## mialye

Good Morning. How are you today? Wish you have a nice day!

Доброе утро. как вы делаете сегодня? Желаю тебе хорошего дня!

Is my translation correct?


----------



## Dmitry71

Да, можно сказать "хорошего (тебе, вам, Вам) дня"

PS исходная фраза по-английски некорректна 
Правильно говорить "Wish you a nice day" или "Have a nice day"


----------



## Dmitry71

> good morning. How are you today? Wish you have a nice day!
> 
> Доброе утро. как вы делаете сегодня? Желаю тебе хорошего дня!


_Доброе утро! Как вы(ты)_ (или _как ваши (твои) дела_) _сегодня? Хорошего вам (тебе) дня!_

Выражение_ "Желаю вам (тебе) хорошего дня!"_ грамматически правильно, но более формально

Обратите внимание, что если Вы переводите you как "вы" в первом предложении, то и во втором предложении you также должно переводиться как "вы", а не "ты"


----------



## mialye

Dmitry71 said:


> Да, можно сказать "хорошего (тебе, вам, Вам) дня"
> 
> PS исходная фраза по-английски некорректна
> Правильно говорить "Wish you a nice day"




Could you please explain in english? I plan to learn russian but still struggle with it


----------



## Dmitry71

Yes, you can say "хорошего (тебе, вам, Вам) дня"

PS: the original phrase in English is not correct
You should say "Wish you a nice day" or "Have a nice day"


----------



## Dmitry_86

mialye said:


> How to say " Wish you have a nice day" in russian? Please help me thanks


 
In English I would say "I wish you a nice day!!!" or "Have a nice day!!!" but these options are, of course, not the only ones possible. In Russian you could translate this literally or a little bit digress from the word-to-word translation without distorting the sense. Thus, my variants are:

1) Удачного дня!!!
2) Удачного тебе/вам дня!!!
3) Хорошего дня!!!
4) Хорошего тебе/вам дня!!!
5) (Я) желаю тебе/вам удачного/хорошего дня!!!

Note that there is a difference between "ты" and "вы" already mentioned above. I am not going to explain it in detail right now since it is out of scope in this thread but if necessary I will do this for you. The main point is that you should choose "вы" when a person is either older than you or unfamiliar to you at all - "вы" is employed to show respect.

Generally speaking, it is possible to choose another word aside from "удачный" and "хороший" as has been suggested. However, we normally use more dramatic adjectives very rarely (I have hardly ever heard them in such a context) or when we want to exaggerate our positive attitude to someone. For example:

"Счастливого дня!!!"
"Прекрасного дня!!!"
"Чудесного дня!!!"
"Великолепного дня!!!"

These all are possible but do not sound natural to me in everyday context.


----------



## bedtimestorynyc

I'm sorry, but in Russian, there is absolutely no phrase that is used in the everyday life that translates "Wish you a nice day" literally: "Приятного дня!", "Желаю вам/тебе приятного дня!", etc. etc. In other words nothing with "day" ("дня") in the sentence. It just sounds awkward and unnatural.
"Счастливо!" or "Счастливо вам/тебе!" is the most commonly used expression if you wish someone a good day.


----------



## Dmitry_86

bedtimestorynyc said:


> I'm sorry, but in Russian, there is absolutely no phrase that is used in the everyday life that translates "Wish you a nice day" literally: "Приятного дня!", "Желаю вам/тебе приятного дня!", etc. etc. In other words nothing with "day" ("дня") in the sentence. It just sounds awkward and unnatural.
> "Счастливо!" or "Счастливо вам/тебе!" is the most commonly used expression if you wish someone a good day.


 
It would be much better, I think, if the word "absolutely" like in the first sentence would not have been used at all especially when describing something or commenting on someone else's opinion. Also, I completely disagree that these phrases that I have listed earlier sound awkward. Probably, they do sound awkward to you but it does not mean that they are awkward in general. I have not invented them on the spot - I have heard them many times and they are perfectly fine. To me, for example, "Счастливо!!!" rather means a situation when someone makes their farewell, though it may also be used as you have suggested. 

So, once again:

1) Удачного дня!!!
2) Удачного тебе/вам дня!!!
3) Хорошего дня!!!
4) Хорошего тебе/вам дня!!!
5) (Я) желаю тебе/вам удачного/хорошего дня!!!

They are absolutely fine, natural and can be used in everyday Russian. That is my opinion. Someone may disagree but is will not mean that these phrases cannot be used.


----------



## bedtimestorynyc

I'm yet to hear them used once!


----------



## Southern_Scouse

Dmitry_86 said:


> In English I would say "I wish you a nice day!!!" or "Have a nice day!!!" but these options are, of course, not the only ones possible. In Russian you could translate this literally or a little bit digress from the word-to-word translation without distorting the sense. Thus, my variants are:
> 
> 1) Удачного дня!!!
> 2) Удачного тебе/вам дня!!!
> 3) Хорошего дня!!!
> 4) Хорошего тебе/вам дня!!!
> 5) (Я) желаю тебе/вам удачного/хорошего дня!!!
> 
> Note that there is a difference between "ты" and "вы" already mentioned above. I am not going to explain it in detail right now since it is out of scope in this thread but if necessary I will do this for you. The main point is that you should choose "вы" when a person is either older than you or unfamiliar to you at all - "вы" is employed to show respect.
> 
> Generally speaking, it is possible to choose another word aside from "удачный" and "хороший" as has been suggested. However, we normally use more dramatic adjectives very rarely (I have hardly ever heard them in such a context) or when we want to exaggerate our positive attitude to someone. For example:
> 
> "Счастливого дня!!!"
> "Прекрасного дня!!!"
> "Чудесного дня!!!"
> "Великолепного дня!!!"
> 
> These all are possible but do not sound natural to me in everyday context.


----------



## Southern_Scouse

Hi Dmitri,

Why, does the phrase "I wish you a good day", cause the pronoun to take the dative but the "good day" to take the genitive?

The Russian grammar book I have says that желать "only takes the genitive". 

So I expected the phrase to be "Я желаю тебя хорошего дня".


But as you know, it's not, as тебе is correct.

But then a verb book says (+dat.)(+inf.)(+gen.). What does this  mean? I would understand if it just had one oblique case, but to state 2  of them without any prepositions is absolutely confusing.


And what is general does it mean for the rest of the  sentence when the grammar rule says "this verb takes this oblique case"?  Does it mean the whole sentence takes that oblique case (clearly not in  the case of the above phrase)? Or only certain parts of the sentence?


Cheers mate,

Southern_Scouse


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi SS, Dmitry wrote his post almost 4 years ago and has since been banned, so can't reply, and the Russians are all asleep at this hour. 


Southern_Scouse said:


> Why does the phrase "I wish you a good day", cause the pronoun to take the dative but the "good day" to take the genitive? The Russian grammar book I have says that желать "only takes the genitive". Yes, _*what*_ you wish needs to be in the genitive, when it is abstract or indefinite. The *person* you are wishing is in the dative.  ...
> 
> But then a verb book says (+dat.)(+inf.)(+gen.). What does this  mean?



Well apart from wishing someone something, you might wish to do something yourself, so "желаю пожаловаться": "I wish to make a complaint". That's an example of when the verb might be followed by an infinitive. I guess the verb book was trying to explain what you might expect to find after желать.


----------



## Southern_Scouse

Enquiring Mind said:


> Hi SS, Dmitry wrote his post almost 4 years ago and has since been banned, so can't reply, and the Russians are all asleep at this hour.
> 
> 
> Well apart from wishing someone something, you might wish to do something yourself, so "желаю пожаловаться": "I wish to make a complaint". That's an example of when the verb might be followed by an infinitive. I guess the verb book was trying to explain what you might expect to find after желать.


----------



## Southern_Scouse

Thanks EM.

I have found a more complete grammar reference than what is in my grammar book:

The genitive is used after the verbs *просить,           хотеть, требовать, искать, ждать,           достигать, желать, бояться*with           nouns designating abstract and indefinite objects.

Now I just need to know what rules cover the oblique case that the pronoun should take....I'm sure it's not as simple as the "who" that is the recipient of the verb takes the dative....or maybe it is....


----------



## Enquiring Mind

The person who is being wished something is always in the dative, and only the dative.  There are some examples of how the verb is used on this classes.ru page, which you might find useful.


----------



## Maroseika

Southern_Scouse said:


> Now I just need to know what rules cover the oblique case that the pronoun should take....I'm sure it's not as simple as the "who" that is the recipient of the verb takes the dative....or maybe it is....



There is dative, because there is something being given:
Я посылаю тебе книгу = ...чтобы ты получил книгу.
Я желаю тебе счастья = ...чтобы ты получил счастье.
Я ищу тебе жену = ...чтобы ты получил жену.


----------

